

Ask HN: Any ideas to boost sales and profits for pastry shop? - marcamillion

I am advising a friend that owns a pastry shop and trying to come up with ideas about how to push traffic through the door.<p>Not 'bottom of the barrel' traffic - by offering deep 50% discounts. But real traffic, that can boost revenues and profits.<p>This pastry shop is located in Jamaica, so keep that in mind when responding.<p>I am thinking about choosing one pastry product, then doing a campaign around 'trading in' the competing product from a major competitor. This competitor is MUCH larger, and the quality of the product isn't as good - but the price is lower.<p>Any other ideas?
======
andrewstuart
A key thing would be to make more revenue from each existing customer who
walks in the door, so revenue is higher for the same customer base.

Counter staff should be trained on how to effectively offer each customer
something additional with their purchase without alienating the customer.

Structure pricing so that the customer can buy additional pastry products for
relatively little extra expenditure. For example buying 2 pastries instead of
one gets you an extra one for free. Go and examine the pricing structure of
the most popular beer in the area that you live. You will see that they
structure it so that it's always worth considering buying a larger volume
because you get much more bang for your buck. When someone buys a single
pastry the counter staff member can say "for an additional $2 you can get 3
pastries, would you like to choose two more?"

Encourage purchase of additional products such as drinks.

~~~
zck
>For example buying 2 pastries instead of one gets you an extra one for free.

Do this, but check the numbers based on what people currently buy. If most
people currently buy two, offer four for three, as opposed to just giving away
an extra pastry to most of your clientele.

This can be especially good for larger quantities -- if someone comes in every
Friday for a box of muffins for work, give them a second box for 50% off. Or
offer them a 20% off if they commit to getting a box every week.

------
stonemetal
_This pastry shop is located in Jamaica, so keep that in mind when
responding._ I have never been to Jamaica, so I am not sure what to keep in
mind.

Sell shirts with the name of the shop on them. Give free samples near the
competition. Maybe instead of a trade up campaign a get a free one of theirs
when you buy ours.

------
notahacker
Instead of deep discounts, lower discounts and 2 for one offers. Get people
coming back.

Build email lists and Facebook fan pages and send out special discount codes
or printable vouchers. Give them a free small pastry every fourth purchase
within a week (stamp a voucher or better still, record their
names/emails....). Maybe they get a discount for referring friends too.

------
olegious
Just some random thoughts: 1\. Since your product is better than the cheaper
competitor's- offer a "like it or we'll buy you one of their's" guarantee- if
you're really better that should help.

2\. Someone else mentioned this, but offering free samples next to the
competition would be a good way of differentiating yourself.

3\. Are tourists the target market? How about making deals with local hotels-
have your pastries featured in their cafes/restaurants, or give discounts to
hotel guests (make sure the hotel advertises the promotion)

4\. An off the wall idea- you can try to "fake" popularity by hiring a bunch
of people to stand in line/create the appearance of a busy shop/popular
product. This could attract real clients.

------
wmil
Does it have a window facing the sidewalk?

Put pastries in the window. Angle some bright lights so they shine on the
pastries.

And make sure they're bright.

Pastries are often an impulse buy. Most shops look quite dark on a sunny day.
You need people to notice the food.

You want everyone who walks by to see the pastries. Not a pastry sign,
pastries.

Also if your friend has a wife/partner get them to walk around the block in
the morning and at lunch. Have them stop and look in the shop window at the
pastries.

People naturally look at things that other people are looking at.

------
marcamillion
Wow...all of these ideas are pretty good. I will definitely discuss some of
these with my friend.

Thanks much guys, and keep them coming if you have any more :)

------
rguzman
A/B test the menu/pricing.

------
farout
it comes down to brand and articulating that brand in an unique way so that it
is news.

ok here are some ideas: 1\. This is an idea from a book "The Summer Kitchen".
In there the lady opens a pastry shop in a rich neighborhood. The grand
opening they do a mother daughter cupcake party since their brand is we are
family. they do a whole lot of other things - a good read.

2\. Per the book "Feeding the Media Beast", news is something that is new, not
ordinary. Duh. So what can you do that would say you are not ordinary. I was
reading an article about a bakery that made a doughnut cupcake and had a
cupcake that was smothered with maple syrup and bacon. This was reported in
last week's Boston Sunday Globe. Yes that makes definitely stand out. Plus
they made sure that they ONLY sold these maple bacon cupcakes on the weekend.
As the book "Influence" says use scarcity to attract.

3\. First you need to identify who is your ideal customer profile. Who is
coming to your shop? Why? They are not just coming because of pastries. help
them maximize this experience. make it an experience. How can you help make
not just a trip to the pastry but something more.

4\. As in the book "The Entrepreneur's Manual", he speaks about a barber who
started a barber shop that gives free drink with a haircut. Yes it became
widely successful. Then he realized that the guys were stuck with the kids
since the family comes together into town to shop so he provides a free baby
sitter while you get the haircut and provides a barber especially for kids.
then he realizes that women want to get the free baby sitter too so opens a
womens shop. This book is the bomb. The Gap analysis in here is terrific. Do
the gap analysis for the pastry shop - see what is missing.

Hope this helps.

